# I knew this day would come



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2010)

And after training over 30 years in MA Im a nervous wreck. :anic:

My youngest wants to start martial arts and we are going to go check out a few schools this weekend.


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> And after training over 30 years in MA Im a nervous wreck. :anic:
> 
> My youngest wants to start martial arts and we are going to go check out a few schools this weekend.



Well for starters, make sure that you go somewhere that speaks properly!!!! :whip1: hehehehehehehehe

Has any kind of pre-determination been made or preference voiced by the youngling?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Well for starters, make sure that you go somewhere that speaks properly!!!! :whip1: hehehehehehehehe


 
Oh you mean my home where they speak proper MANDARIN!!! 



> Has any kind of pre-determination been made or preference voiced by the youngling?


 
All she knows is taijiquan and Kung Fu thanks to dad and Kung Fu Panda.

However there are no Kung Fu schools in my area that train young childern so we are likely looking at TKD or Karate to start.


----------



## terryl965 (May 7, 2010)

Well remember to ask all the right questions, like rank and linage.


----------



## CoryKS (May 7, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Well remember to ask all the right questions, like rank and linage.


 
And how they feel about trees.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2010)

Xue in my opinion you should teach her *yourself* though I know from first hand experience how taxing that can be.  Still when I look at my boy's and how far ahead of the curve they are from when I started training I know I have done the right thing so far!  Just my 02.


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh you mean my home where they speak proper MANDARIN!!!



Oiy vey... I'll learn you yet... 



Xue Sheng said:


> All she knows is taijiquan and Kung Fu thanks to dad and Kung Fu Panda.



Nothing wrong with that at all!!



Xue Sheng said:


> However there are no Kung Fu schools in my area that train young childern so we are likely looking at TKD or Karate to start.



Well find a good solid Okinawan style with quality background. Next best thing to SOUTHERN style TCMA.  :uzi:

Although... TKD may be "fun" for her. The Okinawan stuff I don't believe (unless she's just into it like that) would be a "fun" style base for kids.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Xue in my opinion you should teach her *yourself* though I know from first hand experience how taxing that can be. Still when I look at my boy's and how far ahead of the curve they are from when I started training I know I have done the right thing so far! Just my 02.


 
Your 2 cents is much appreciated and thank you&#8230; and I would teach her but, as my wife pointed out, I am overly protective and this is my little girl we're talking about. 

Per my wife, I would never make any money teaching MA because I am to serious.....except with our youngest daughter... there I'm not serious at all&#8230; I protect her to much. And she is right, I am overly protective of her and everyone (even her grandmothers) tells me that. At this point we are not even sure that I will be allowed to go watch a class she is in because I may get in the way. Later, after she is there a bit and if she likes it I may be allowed to go. But the initial visits are not happening without Dad.

I have taught her a couple of things over the years but not much and nothing difficult. She likes to do what she calls Kung Fu fighting at home with me but it is still just play and that is my fault. However she did manage to drop me once with a groin punch immediately followed by a groin kick I did not expect, (and for the record I did not get mad at her, I was impressed actually, in pain&#8230; but still impressed) but that was more of a function of size difference than intent. She wants to learn taiji too but at the moment due to the knee I can't show her. As soon as the knee is better though I will start training her Taiji and see if she has the patience for it, but at her age I doubt it, but I will keep at it. As she gets older and has more time in an MA school I will probably lighten up a bit and train her more but right now she is my little girl ad I just can&#8217;t do it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Oiy vey... I'll learn you yet...


 
or I you :EG:



clfsean said:


> Well find a good solid Okinawan style with quality background. Next best thing to SOUTHERN style TCMA. :uzi:
> 
> Although... TKD may be "fun" for her. The Okinawan stuff I don't believe (unless she's just into it like that) would be a "fun" style base for kids.


 
I do honestly believe, for her, it would be best to approach it from the "fun" perspective at the moment and go from there.

Of the schools we are going to look at from a purely MA POV the Karate school would be best but I am not sure how she (or I) would handle that. 

Of the TKD schools one of them deals a lot with children and I have to admit I would recommend it for kids as an intro....I would not recommend it for adults.

The others are all TKD and I do not know them...yet.

Frankly I wish I could get her into a Northern Shaolin because I think she would like the physicality of it and it but the only Northern Shaolin in the area will not train Children. The Kosho School I am going to check out next week might, but I am not sure about that either.


----------



## blindsage (May 7, 2010)

Well, good luck. You said no Northern Shaolin w/ children's classes, any Hung Gar or Choy Lay Fut?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2010)

blindsage said:


> Well, good luck. You said no Northern Shaolin w/ children's classes, any Hung Gar or Choy Lay Fut?


 
Nope, nothin'

Actual CMA schools in the area amount to Wing Chun and Northern Shaolin and none teach childern.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2010)

I disagree with teaching him yourself, at least not solely.  Many of the positive things we get from martial arts we get from our relationship with our Sifu. Dads can't be Sifus. We can teach martial arts, but we're always Dad first.

You and I (and everbody else here) got so much out of martial arts. We wouldn't want our children to miss out on any part of that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2010)

*Well we will have to disagree on that one point!* My kid's seem to understand and know the difference and many of the people that I personally know their children also seem to have figured it out as well. I could show a laundry list of dad's that have taught their kid's or wives, etc, (ie. Remy Presas, Dan Inosanto, Al Dacoscas, Helio Gracie and his entire family, General Choi, the Tortal Family, Master Humesky, our very own Terry Stoker, myself, etc, etc, etc. just to name a few) but if someone does not want to teach their kids, wife, significant other then I can understand! (it can be trying :)) Still it can be done and personally many a parent has by teaching their kid's first not had to go back and recorrect mistakes or bad habits that were allowed to slip with another instructor. Take another thing like dance I personally know several dance, gymnastics, piano instructors that also teach their kid's and they all seem to excel. Not to mention all of the dad's that have also taught football, baseball, basketball to their kid's as well as any other activity you could think of. My dad taught me many, many things including horse back riding and some shooting not to mention baseball, basketball, etc, etc. Actually I think the instructor student relationship is *very,very strong* when it is a family member. Quite a bit more than when it is not! Of course as they mature they will also need outside influence from other instructors because no one should only have just one martial instructor. No they need quite a bit more depth than that. Just my 02. as always!


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 7, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Xue in my opinion you should teach her *yourself* though I know from first hand experience how taxing that can be.  Still when I look at my boy's and how far ahead of the curve they are from when I started training I know I have done the right thing so far!  Just my 02.



+1 on what he said. I hope I can teach my kids when they get old enough.
Although your personaliies have to be compatible for maintaining both the father / son and the teacher / student relationship.
I don't know if my daughters would be prepared to learn from me, but I am going to try to teach them if they let me.

Btw in Japanese arts it is fairly common for the parent to teach the kid MA. The son of Tanemura sensei (grandmaster of my art) is a high level shihan within the Genbukan, and according to my sensei, he is really really good.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 7, 2010)

Best of luck to this little dragon


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> +1 on what he said. I hope I can teach my kids when they get old enough.
> Although your personaliies have to be compatible for maintaining both the father / son and the teacher / student relationship.
> I don't know if my daughters would be prepared to learn from me, but I am going to try to teach them if they let me.
> 
> Btw in Japanese arts it is fairly common for the parent to teach the kid MA. The son of Tanemura sensei (grandmaster of my art) is a high level shihan within the Genbukan, and according to my sensei, he is really really good.


 
CMA lineage anyone 

Most CMA styles were taught within the family in the past and to some extent still are; Chen, Yang, Li, Wu, Ip, Cheng, Chu, etc. William CC Chen taught both his daughter and son and they are both Sanshou medal winners. And as far as I know Yang Jwing Ming taught his kids too.

But then I am guessing none of them were/are as over protective as I am


----------



## blindsage (May 7, 2010)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Many of the positive things we get from martial arts we get from our relationship with our Sifu. Dads can't be Sifus.


One of the meanings of sifu is father.  As mentioned before, most styles were historically taught by fathers to their children.


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2010)

blindsage said:


> One of the meanings of sifu is father.  As mentioned before, most styles were historically taught by fathers to their children.



Also historically the kids weren't nearly as materialized as they are now. Even comparatively. You got up... trained, worked, ate a little, trained, worked, ate a little, trained, slept. Repeat, not necessarily with a rinse. Or some semblance of that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Best of luck to this little dragon


 
Absolutely that is what it is all about!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2010)

Fair enough that sifu can mean father.  I wouldn't trade my training experiences with my brother and son for anything in the world. But really, part of why our senseis/sifus/professors were so influential was that we weren't entirely, absolutely, 100% certain they wouldn't kill us.

Whether you're training your friends or close family, there's a level of familiarity that robs the students of something valuable. Any teacher who's had his or her own child in the classroom can tell you that.

My reasons for wanting my child to train with me are selfish reasons. My reasons for sending him out to train with other people (whom I trust and respect, of course) are less so.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

It will be TKD. 

She is all sorts of excited and can't wait to go back and has been doing the drills she was shown all weekend.

Per the teacher, but I don't doubt he says this to all the parents, she is very flexible (which all kids are) and built for TKD.

However He did not quite expect my answer to the "She can get a black belt in 4 to 6 years part.

Teacher: She can get a black belt in 4 to 6 years

Xue: I don't care about the belts, I just want Her to enjoy what she is doing and learn martial arts.

Teacher: (He really did not know how to respond to that)

I got the impression that most parents are much more concerned about their child getting a black belt than I.

I am to old school I guess, my day in the belt world (Jujitsu and TKD) you could not get a black belt before you were 18 and my days in TKD the youngest black belt I saw was 19... 

This is the TKD school that is actually great with kids but I would not recommend it for adults.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 10, 2010)

That's fantastic Tim! I'm sure she is going to have a blast and I think it's so cool you've instilled an interest in MA for her. 

This is just the beginning my friend. Someday she'll be beating up the trees for you!  

Please keep us posted on her progress.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2010)

I have this vision of the exercise of finding her a training hall to be much like her picking out a car ... or a boyfriend ... with you in tow.  

Enjoy, Xue!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> boyfriend


 


If he can snatch the pebble from my hand and does not mind living with the thought of one day being beat like a tree.... I'll think about it... maybe :mst:


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2010)

I noticed Meg's most recent love interest is now a fan of my martial arts page on Facebook.  He'd better be. :rtfm:


----------



## clfsean (May 10, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> If he can snatch the pebble from my hand and does not mind living with the thought of one day being beat like a tree.... I'll think about it... maybe :mst:



Nah... just tell him how packs of Kool's he's worth in prison & then tell him how many you used to get for beanies like him. :headbangin:

If he blinks, maybe. :wink2:

If he doesn't blink, bury him in the backyard.:btg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Nah... just tell him how packs of Kool's he's worth in prison & then tell him how many you used to get for beanies like him. :headbangin:
> 
> If he blinks, maybe. :wink2:
> 
> If he doesn't blink, bury him in the backyard.:btg:


:lfao:


----------



## Satt (May 10, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> And how they feel about trees.


 
LMAO!!! Looking at your avatar all I could think about when you said that is "BRING ME A SHRUBBERY!!!!!!!"


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

I watched the class.... and you know what...she is more flexible than the other kids


----------



## tellner (May 10, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> I have this vision of the exercise of finding her a training hall to be much like her picking out a car ... or a boyfriend ... with you in tow.



SS, don't scare the old man like that.

Xue Sheng, I'm glad you had the self control to look respectful and enthusiastic. Mentally reviewing exactly how you'd whip the head instructor like he was a red-headed stepchild gives the wrong impression even if you don't say a word.

Come to think of it, this might be good practice for when she _does _start bringing home boyfriends


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 11, 2010)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Whether you're training your friends or close family, there's a level of familiarity that robs the students of something valuable. Any teacher who's had his or her own child in the classroom can tell you that.



Friends, maybe.

But sons / daughters... maybe it depends on the culture. I have heard quite a few tales that in a traditional Japanese dojo, kids should not expect any leniency, and in fact are treated more strict than the others, just to make a point.

That said I have nothing but hearsay to base this on.


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 11, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I
> I am to old school I guess, my day in the belt world (Jujitsu and TKD) you could not get a black belt before you were 18 and my days in TKD the youngest black belt I saw was 19...
> 
> This is the TKD school that is actually great with kids but I would not recommend it for adults.



Most JJ styles I know have an age limit of 18 for BB. Genbukan as well. Imo BBs should have a certain maturity before they get that belt.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2010)

Update

She got sick yesterday and the biggest concern was that she was going to miss TKD class, I think she likes it 

She is feeling much better today but she made sure to ask the doctor if she could go to Taekwondo class Saturday.... the MD gave the all clear.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 18, 2010)

Very, very epic.  I like this kid!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2010)

She is still at it and still loving it.

And I think I finally figured out how they work the belts. Although I don't much care about belts I have been intrigued as to how they work it. Since some of the kids that have a higher belt appear to be entirely clueless at times as to what they are suppose to be doing.

The highest level in her age group is a Solid Yellow belt prior to that it appears to be a white belt with a colored line down the middle starting a yellow that working its way to red with about 3 belts in between. After than they get a solid yellow belt and are eligible for the older kids class.

Regardless she is still enjoying the class and still looks forward to going


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2010)

My daughter still loves going.... But I am not as happy, the more I go the more I see.

There are other MA schools in the area that teach kids but we are locked into a year contract so I will be there for several months more.

This is, and I knew this going in, a big business. They have recruitment drives they try and to get the kids involved in by selling the school to their friends and they have board breaking clinics that they require you to use "their" board which they sell you at the "pro-shop". Also they appear to give out belts based more on time in training than skill. 

However I am keeping it positive for my daughter and she is happy with it, so I am happy for her and in slightly less than a year I am hoping she still wants to train MA but is willing to look at the other schools in my area that teach children. There are 2 other TKD schools and one Karate school.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2010)

OK... for my daughter I am keeping a good attitude as it applies to her with this TKD School. I am always excited to take her there and she is having a ball.

However, truth be known, I am getting pretty fed up with the absolute greed of the place.

They have different weekly programs that they will not give you a freaking paper schedule for. You need to check the "ONE" schedule they tape to the door every month.

They had "Balloon week" and I had no idea since I did not take her the previous week, my wife did. My daughter gets there, as did a couple other children, without balloons....so what does the school do....sorry, you should have brought a balloon..... Telling that to a 4 to 6 year old is pretty much saying...ok...you go cry in the corner now while the rest of us have fun..... IT IS 3 FREAKING DOLLARS for a bag of TWENTY DAMN BALLOONS and there are less than 20 kids in the class!!!!!!

I understand the need to have money for your business, I understand maybe not wanting to supply balloons every single time but one would think that JUST IN CASE, someone forgot it was BALLOON WEEK they would have a spare balloon or two...luckily another parent brought extras and gave them to the children that did not have them.... The week before...STAFF WEEK....I did not know about that one either.... no big deal...oh wait..YOU HAVE TO BUY OUR OFFICIAL STAFF!!!

I am about one class away from making this an issue with the head of the school, asking for my money back and taking her to another school that is MORE concerned about the students than $$$$$$$$.

However my wife is rather good a calming me down and is keeping me away from the place for a few weeks. We are both not all too happy about this place and we are both in agreement that if my daughter wants to continue she needs to go to another school and I have located 3 others in my area.

I will say this much, they did actually use the balloons in away to train MA to little children but beyond that the whole thing was pretty annoying


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2010)

OK I lost it today at my daughters TKD School basically to quote my favorite philosopher Id had all I can stands and I cat stands no more weeks of bad MA and a few other things was about all I could take.

Last Monday, after class, there were some kids playing, one my daughter had played with before. My daughter went over to play and an older girl grabbed her around the waist, picked her up walked 3 feet away, sat her down and then put both of her hands on my daughters cheeks and squeezed and it all happened fast, I got there put a stop to it and then had to tell myself to calm down before I ended up in jail. I complained but by the time I got the teacher the girl was gone so they paid me lip service and I left, enraged but I still left before I got myself into real trouble and make an *** of myself in front of my daughter.

Fast forward to today. She had her first belt test ($35) and I took the afternoon off to get her there. I spent several days telling her she had to listen to the teachers and follow directions and getting her to understand that if she did not do what she was suppose to during the test she was not going to get her belt.

She did everything, even the teachers said so but at the end of the test they said if you did not have 4 attitude stripes you could not get your belt and she had 2.

These fricken things are meaningless. They are based on a sheet they give the parents to fill out and when they bring them in the give them a stripe. I did not even know this was part of the program until a month ago and she has been there since last May. They never told me or my wife anything about it. I noticed this about three weeks ago and asked so I have been filling them out and she has 2 and I left the silly sheet at home for the third today since it was test day.

Well after the test when it was pretty much said she was not getting a belt due to the lack of these stripes I lost it. I told them that no one had told me or my wife about this belt requirement and that based on this 4 stripe requirement why on earth would I come back on Saturday for a belt ceremony just to watch her cry. I then told them I have not told you any of this but I have been in MA for over 30 years and I am very old school and I have never seen anything like this. If she did not pass the test passed on what she was tested on I understand her not passing and if there rules required that she needs for of those green stripes to get her belt and they were not going to give it to her I understood that she would not get the belt but I would greatly appreciate that they make their requirements clear before people pay them the $35 and take the afternoon off work just to get their child here for a test that she obviously has no chance of getting a belt. 

End of story they are giving her a belt tomorrow, I am still not happy because that is not really what I was after but it is all they apparently understand and Im still angry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Xue hang in there!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 18, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sorry to hear this Xue hang in there!


 
Thanks Brian.

The place is a belt factory; no doubt about it and the only thing that matter to them is money. I have sat there for months watching kids of various belts spar that are absolutely clueless. I watched a black belt that could not throw a proper kick and have no punching power, it is just plain maddening but I have managed to keep my mouth shut until yesterday. I also found out that my wife has walked out of there a few times in order to not tell them what she thinks. However last week after that older girl grabbed my daughters face she did not walk out. I told them then that I was not the one they needed to worry about&#8230; it was my wife they should be very worried about. 

But they got the marketing down and they make it fun for the kids so they want to stay and give the parents a nice area to sit in and socialize. And I have to go there twice today and play nice and if it was not for my daughter I do not think I could do it. However she likes it so we will go and I will support her but that is as far as it goes with this school.

Luckily she seems to have taken a bit of an interest in Judo, thanks to her watching a couple of YouTube videos with me. I know of one rather good, but small, Judo school near me that is more interested in Judo than the Olympics and my wife found another that sounds very good and very much non-Olympic and more traditional, which surprised me (here is a shock, they do not advertise.. just like most good CMA schools) However for the one I found she is not quite old enough, but will be about the time the contract ends with the belt factory and for the other it will be a few more years before she is old enough.

The only catch here, at this point, is that if she goes she wants to train with daddy. So I could end up very close to where I started. Started with Jujutsu and I may end up at Judo.... but just between you and me.... I'm not complaining.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2010)

Xue these are the things that drive me crazy because they make my Art look soo bad. I can feel your frustration and I have lost soo many students to these belt factories, that they have almost put me out of business. I wish people would be better educated and understand these places are like the YMCA soccer people.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 18, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Xue these are the things that drive me crazy because they make my Art look soo bad. I can feel your frustration and I have lost soo many students to these belt factories, that they have almost put me out of business. I wish people would be better educated and understand these places are like the YMCA soccer people.


 
So Terry... you want to open a school in upstate NY... I have at least one student for you... at least that way I would know she was getting the real deal... and not training at a belt factory.

They are driving me crazy at the moment and likely will for several more months. I will also add when I signed my daughter up the "master" did not appear to like the fact that I trained with Jae Hun Kim many years ago.

But, my daughter got her belt... funny thing... they did not have enough belts at first... they had to look around for an additional yellow belt.... and at the end of the ceremony they found one. I man be wrong here but this hints at they knew long before yesterday how many kids were going to get a yellow belt... but like I said I could be wrong... and I am still angry about the goings on of the past week.

I watched his Black belt teachers train today before the test&#8230;. Some have speed&#8230; and some have form&#8230;. But only one had any power&#8230; and that one was not as fast as the rest&#8230; but he could kick

Oh did I mention he has 4 year olds in his "Black Belt Club" and that, of course, costs extra... sheesh
.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2011)

Thought I&#8217;d revisit this and give an update.

It is close to a year and as far as martial arts goes my daughter has learned little. I will say that if the actual owner (Master) teaches the kids do actually work more on kicks and punches but he teaches little and the instructors teaching for him, although they do seem to be good kids they do not teach the kids as much as they play with them, obstacle course, dodge ball etc..

My daughter is now learning how to punch and kick but this is only because I got tired of trying to stay out of the way and started training her myself. I am not going to train her Taijiquan because I do not think she would do it and find it to boring and slow but I have started working with her on the 13 postures (Yang Style) and she is having fun with that so far and if you understand the 13 postures you can defend yourself. Make is natural and fun and I think we are doing ok for now&#8230; wish me luck on that one, I am not sure how good I am going to be at this.

I am also seriously considering revisiting Wing Chun because as she gets older this would be more exciting for her that Taijiquan, but if she wants to learn it I will teach her.

At this point it looks like at the end of the contract we are done. She is now also in gymnastics and absolutely loves it so we will go with that for now. She may want to return to MA later, she has talked about Judo but time will tell


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Xue,

Glad to hear that you are teaching her.  Now she will learn how to do things right!  However, I do know how difficult it is to teach your own kid's.  Very, very challenging at times.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2011)

Update

Well, next month the contract is done and so are we.

She had her second belt test today for her orange belt, which she got. 

And yes I am her father and likely I am bias but she did her kicks and punches a whole lot better than the kid hat tested with her that was already an orange belt.

Now, this should be her 3rd test but we did not have enough classed checked off for the last test so she missed it (we went to San Diego so she missed to many classes) and this test was a make up test becuase the test came and went and they never told me it was scheduled.

But she got her Orange belt and she is OK with that and she is also OK with stopping nest month.


----------



## granfire (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought you were going to post pictures of the Chinese Dojang 

Well, she has her orange belt! That's not bad at all. (Of course she did better than the other kids....pft)

I suppose you have your reasons for not extending the contract. But there are more fish in the sea, mor things yet to be discovered!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> I thought you were going to post pictures of the Chinese Dojang
> 
> Well, she has her orange belt! That's not bad at all. (Of course she did better than the other kids....pft)
> 
> I suppose you have your reasons for not extending the contract. But there are more fish in the sea, mor things yet to be discovered!


 
Nope... no pictures of the *GUAN!!!!!* 

As to why we are not renewing; see post #36, #37, #38, #40, and #42.

Also she has really got into Gymnastics, and is now in swim class and wants to go try dance lessons and has piano classes too. And she loves them all, well not so much the swimming but the rest are great s far as she is concerned. There are other TKD schools in the area and maybe we will check them out after school is done in the summer but right now she will be doing too much IMO if we add dance and keep TKD. However I really hope she returns to it and I am still teaching her so hopefully the MA stuff will come back. But now&#8230; she wants to learn Saxophone or Flute


----------



## granfire (Apr 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope... no pictures of the *GUAN!!!!!*
> 
> As to why we are not renewing; see post #36, #37, #38, #40, and #42.
> 
> Also she has really got into Gymnastics, and is now in swim class and wants to go try dance lessons and has piano classes too. And she loves them all, well not so much the swimming but the rest are great s far as she is concerned. There are other TKD schools in the area and maybe we will check them out after school is done in the summer but right now she will be doing too much IMO if we add dance and keep TKD. However I really hope she returns to it and I am still teaching her so hopefully the MA stuff will come back. But now&#8230; she wants to learn Saxophone or Flute




Sounds like she has a full program, ans something has to give anyhow.

Besides, since you got the guan in the basement, Dad can always teach her a new move!


----------



## oaktree (Apr 9, 2011)

Will you enroll her in another TKD school or something else?
 I think teaching Taijiquan or any internal arts is hard for children because it is difficult to grasp even for adults!

I think doing Tuishou,Qin na and some self defense applications with it would add more interest to children.

My experience with teaching children involved Qin na they get a big kick out of throwing a bigger guy to the floor.

Good luck with it let us know how things are going.


----------



## granfire (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe she wants to take up photography! 


:EG:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2011)

You know Xue just keep teaching her yourself and if she wants to go back then great! I teach my guy's regularly but do not push it too much if you know what I mean. However, it made me proud the other day when my youngest was wrestling with a local kid and while it was* just for fun and horseplay* (as boy's do) my son who weights 20 lbs lighter and a good six inches shorter dominated via a nice takedown that I have taught him and then mounted and when his friend turned he got his hooks in and took total control!  So those lessons over the years have paid off and he now has serious confidence in himself! 

Just try to keep it fun and let her enjoy trying all kinds of things!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Will you enroll her in another TKD school or something else?
> I think teaching Taijiquan or any internal arts is hard for children because it is difficult to grasp even for adults!
> 
> I think doing Tuishou,Qin na and some self defense applications with it would add more interest to children.
> ...


 

Qinna... no, not yet. As for another TKD class, maybe later if she wants to go back but right now she is MUCH more into Gymnastics than TKD. A couple of months ago she seemed to be interested ion Judo but right now it does not seem to be high on her priorities

However I have discovered that the 13 postures are kind of cool if you&#8217;re little and it involves throwing dad around


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know Xue just keep teaching her yourself and if she wants to go back then great! I teach my guy's regularly but do not push it too much if you know what I mean. However, it made me proud the other day when my youngest was wrestling with a local kid and while it was* just for fun and horseplay* (as boy's do) my son who weights 20 lbs lighter and a good six inches shorter dominated via a nice takedown that I have taught him and then mounted and when his friend turned he got his hooks in and took total control!  So those lessons over the years have paid off and he now has serious confidence in himself!
> 
> Just try to keep it fun and let her enjoy trying all kinds of things!


 
Cool and Thanks Brian

I am currently just working on kicks and punches and started introducing the 13 postures from taiiji. She thinks it is really funny if she kicks or punches the pillow or strike pad out of my hands


EDIT 
Tried to PM you, your inbox is to full


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2011)

Well the contract is up and TKD is over at this school and my wife is so ticked off she does not want her to go back to TKD at all because they are all the same to her. 

I did however run into the guy that owns the TKD School just down the street from my house and he seems to have an entirely different view that I like. I got my wife to go along with taking our youngest to watch a class and maybe doing the 2 week trial here later this summer if our daughter wants to go and I think it is a good school. 

In the mean time she is having fun kicking and punching things out of dad's hands and occasionally punching and kicking the hands as well  .

I am still going to train her as long as she enjoys it but I do really want her to get in and work on things with kids around her own age. She is not ready for sparing yet but I think that when she is, if she ever is, it will be good for her to spar with kids around her own age because Dad is likely not going to go all that had on her....she is my little girl after all.


----------

